# Things you have lost and will never get back!



## NewbTube (Aug 20, 2014)

I just dropped a 4TB WD External Drive damaged the platter in the drive itself it seems. I am getting the click of death. So I'm guess not only have I lost close to $200 on the drive but I have lost 250 wii .wbfs files I had been collecting for years.

What have you lost? 

Help me feel better haha


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 20, 2014)

My ex.


----------



## astropancakes (Aug 20, 2014)

I lost.... my identity


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 20, 2014)

Prototypes on a USB that crashed. Still searching in hopes that there is another download link.


----------



## NewbTube (Aug 20, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> My ex.



Haha. Pics?


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 20, 2014)

My Dignity


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2014)

astropancakes said:


> I lost.... my identity


Check behind your shirt.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 20, 2014)

my PSP and DS and memsticks/flashcart stolen in 1 swoop

Also had PS2 and GC stolen in separate instances


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 20, 2014)

A 640GB hard drive that i accidentally dropped while trying to reset my Wii. It took me so long to reinstall all those games on a new hard drive.


----------



## NewbTube (Aug 20, 2014)

yuyuyup said:


> my PSP and DS and memsticks/flashcart stolen in 1 swoop
> 
> Also had PS2 and GC stolen in separate instances



Ouch! Sorry to hear brah. 

Is this something to do with where you live at? You should probably get out the hood haha



emmanu888 said:


> A 640GB hard drive that i accidentally dropped while trying to reset my Wii. It took me so long to reinstall all those games on a new hard drive.



Sux hey? I think I'll be hitting ebgames hard over the next few weeks chasing old titles in the preowned section.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2014)

One time when I was working Cart Attendant, I had my case with my 3DS games (about 6 at the time) in my back pocket. As I was circling back, I saw it on the ground, and it had been ran over. Every game was destroyed. 
Hence my movement to purely digital only games. Fuck cartridges.


----------



## Chary (Aug 20, 2014)

A 8GB Micro SD. Drop one of those jerks, and you're never gonna see it again.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 20, 2014)

My virginity.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 20, 2014)

My wisdom teeth°c


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2014)

In 5th grade, I had my GBA SP with Pokemon Emerald in my desk, when I came back from recess the thing was on the Teacher's desk, and after that I never saw it again  

And we can't, of course, forget all that money I'll never get back that I spend on hookers and drugs


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 20, 2014)

my career, my house, my '77 Boxer, my daughter, RX7,, my life BEFORE my ex. (you can keep that gold digger) ( oh and I want back all the faith I had in myself that went with those times) Gee, I don't ask for much do I.....


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2014)

I lost me life.
Thank you GBATemp for taking it! 
Bastards!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2014)

NewbTube said:


> I just dropped a 4TB WD External Drive damaged the platter in the drive itself it seems. I am getting the click of death. So I'm guess not only have I lost close to $200 on the drive but I have lost 250 wii .wbfs files I had been collecting for years.
> 
> What have you lost?
> 
> Help me feel better haha


You might be able to _"fix"_ the dreaded clicking of death with a torque screwdriver. Of course the physically damaged sectors will never be usable again, but you can mark them and block them with the right utilities and use only the working sections of the drive.



Funnily enough, I lost an HDD myself recently, except in my case it was a matter of some undesired shorting which damaged the logic board. I think I may have a spare logic board for it somewhere, but I haven't bothered fixing the drive yet.

As for things I've lost and I'll never get back... huh... Virginity?


----------



## nando (Aug 20, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> My virginity.


 


there is surgery for that. your hymen can be restored in no time.


----------



## Arras (Aug 20, 2014)

My sanity.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 20, 2014)

I lost a WD 2TB External awhile back due to power failure. Had a ton of movies, anime, music, etc.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2014)

LG Smart TV. My brother walked in, was talking on the phone, and somehow he dropped it from its stand, and it died, but that didn't stop me from having a BETTER TV!!!!!!!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 20, 2014)

My special edition Pokemon Game Boy Color.

Pic from google


Spoiler


----------



## NewbTube (Aug 20, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> My special edition Pokemon Game Boy Color.
> 
> Pic from google
> 
> ...



I had a limited edition pokemon 64 go missing. I think it was stolen.

Good news on the drive front, the store I purchased it let me return it as faulty so I exchanged for a 2tb.

Lost all my .wbfs files but atleast I got my money back in the end.

Now for the fun times trying to gain back all my .wbfs files.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 20, 2014)

One thing that I'll never lose is my virginity.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> One thing that I'll never lose is my virginity.


 
Not until you doctor


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> One thing that I'll never lose is my virginity.


Zoe Quinn would love to take it away!


----------



## Judas18 (Aug 20, 2014)

My virginity. Sorry Ryukouki


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 21, 2014)

^was going to say that too lol 

My rgh Xbox (used a cheap soldering iron )


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 21, 2014)

My virg-


WiiUBricker said:


> My virginity.


 
 Thanks, just thanks.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 21, 2014)

four years of my life I wasted away.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a re-writable CD back when I was in Junior High. I kept all my photos of me and one of my friends on there. I was copying some new files to it when my sister decided she wanted to use the computer and popped the disc out mid-write. It corrupted the disc and I lost all my photos on it. A couple months later my friend disappeared. I still to this day don't know what happened. We had plans to start building a tree house in his backyard the next week, and suddenly, he's not at school, his house is abandoned, and his dad stopped showing up to his work. So, I don't know what happened to this guy and I don't have any pictures of us.

*EDIT:* To this day, I have never used a re-writable CD or DVD again.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 21, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> My special edition Pokemon Game Boy Color.
> 
> Pic from google
> 
> ...


 
i still have my limited edition pokemon GBC, although its different than yours


Spoiler








but as to what i lost, i lost my original green GBC along with my pokemon gold, the pokemon one was a gift after i lost my original one


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 21, 2014)

jumpman17 said:


> I had a re-writable CD back when I was in Junior High. I kept all my photos of me and one of my friends on there. I was copying some new files to it when my sister decided she wanted to use the computer and popped the disc out mid-write. It corrupted the disc and I lost all my photos on it. A couple months later my friend disappeared. I still to this day don't know what happened. We had plans to start building a tree house in his backyard the next week, and suddenly, he's not at school, his house is abandoned, and his dad stopped showing up to his work. So, I don't know what happened to this guy and I don't have any pictures of us.
> 
> *EDIT:* To this day, I have never used a re-writable CD or DVD again.


 

Typical story 
Sorry about the CD-RW 

On a serious note, your friend's family was likely involved in a "black" project/relocated for their safety. I have seen that happen. Chances are you will meet him later in life.

|EndReply


I lost a DS Phat stylus, because of someone borrowing it. In exchange, I cut off his pinkie. It fits nicely in the stylus slot.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm "no life".I have no friends.Real friends.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 21, 2014)

A few months back my mom accidentally dropped my modded PS3 slim on concrete when the bag it was in tore. It worked fine for a while but then mysteriously started crashing with flickering lines on screen. I had just got it.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 21, 2014)

My mind... where is my mind? Wherrrre is my mind?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Invisible car.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

jumpman17 said:


> I had a re-writable CD back when I was in Junior High. I kept all my photos of me and one of my friends on there. I was copying some new files to it when my sister decided she wanted to use the computer and popped the disc out mid-write. It corrupted the disc and I lost all my photos on it. A couple months later my friend disappeared. I still to this day don't know what happened. We had plans to start building a tree house in his backyard the next week, and suddenly, he's not at school, his house is abandoned, and his dad stopped showing up to his work. So, I don't know what happened to this guy and I don't have any pictures of us.
> 
> *EDIT:* To this day, I have never used a re-writable CD or DVD again.


That actually played on my heartstrings - good story, jumpman17. Maybe you'll find him over Facebook or something.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Aug 21, 2014)

my friends, it seems like they just kinda left me...


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 21, 2014)

Are people seriously putting Gameboys in here?  That's about as replaceable as they come!


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 21, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> My ex.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> My special edition Pokemon Game Boy Color.
> 
> Pic from google
> 
> ...


 
i still have mines(no back cover though)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 21, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> i still have mines(no back cover though)


 

Mine didn't have the back cover either.
I smell a plot here.


----------



## Sefi (Aug 21, 2014)

My original NES that I grew up with.  It got sold during a rummage sale at some point due to it technically belonging to the family and not just me.  And all of the games that I had with it too, including Zombie Nation which apparently goes for $150-$200 on ebay now.  Games aside, it would have been neat to have the exact system that I played the most during my childhood still in my possession.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 21, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> My virginity.


 

Don't worry, the anal pain will subside.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Mine didn't have the back cover either.
> I smell a plot here.


 
If it's any consolation, I've lost every game I ever had beaten for it (except A bugs life and a broken yellow version). Now that I think about it, every game i have ever beaten period has either been lost, stolen or damaged beyond repair.



Spoiler


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 21, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> If it's any consolation, I've lost every game I ever had beaten for it (except A bugs life and a broken yellow version). Now that I think about it, every game i have ever beaten period has either been lost, stolen or damaged beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

Sad, now i kinda want a GameBoy Color ;A;


----------



## loco365 (Aug 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> One time when I was working Cart Attendant, I had my case with my 3DS games (about 6 at the time) in my back pocket. As I was circling back, I saw it on the ground, and it had been ran over. Every game was destroyed.
> Hence my movement to purely digital only games. Fuck cartridges.


 
Target? Wooo we don't have one of those at our store, sadly.

Something I've lost and will never get back? My childhood. I never got to do anything that a father and son do (Play catch/baseball, go camping, etc etc). My dad slept most of the time as he worked nights, and on weekends, he'd get himself into going downtown, working on renovations that would never get finished, chores around the house, or else he'd have his nose stuck in the computer watching porn. He never spent any time with me, then he left my mother on a cold November day almost 6 years ago.

I still to this day wish I had more of a father figure in my life. It's hard to not have that kind of person that can teach you "man things", but I'll find my own way, and I'll be sure to not do it to my own son when I have kids (If I do lmao).


----------



## Depravo (Aug 21, 2014)

My youth, my faith in humanity and any hope of ever finding any kind of love or happiness.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 21, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> One thing that I'll never lose is my virginity.


 
A few years ago I also said that.

Until one of them wicked kinky, sex addict girls found me to her liking.

Dated her for a year. Best year ever.

So there ya go. One day you're a virgin, the next you're having sex 4 times a day and praying for a day off.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 21, 2014)

I lost my ESP.


----------



## lismati (Aug 21, 2014)

Some skin tissue. It just fell off like nothing happened, no goodbyes, no anything. 

It'll grow back, I guess, but it won't be the same ;_; (it will, but meh)


----------



## migles (Aug 21, 2014)

dat gurl~......


----------



## Vipera (Aug 21, 2014)

When I had to format my hard drive, without backups. Lost many photos and drawings.

In a more abstract note, time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 21, 2014)

I left my copy of Pokemon Silver in a hotel on a family vacation to Ocean City, Maryland. Lost all my Pokemon, including the ones I transferred from Yellow.

Then I dropped my Yellow cartridge and it won't boot anymore.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2014)

To be honest, I've yet to lose anything I couldn't get back. And there's a lot of things I wish I could lose and never get back.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I left my copy of Pokemon Silver in a hotel on a family vacation to Ocean City, Maryland. Lost all my Pokemon, including the ones I transferred from Yellow.
> 
> Then I dropped my Yellow cartridge and it won't boot anymore.


 
That's pretty f*cked up TBH.
How long ago did this happen?


----------



## dogmarch (Aug 21, 2014)

a respectable father. and my innocence.
although the innocence part may not have been a bad thing. :v 

 oh and 3 years worth of time when I could've spent studying and having a life. :/


----------



## filfat (Aug 21, 2014)

HIMYM virginity... i miss the series so much :/


----------



## Nemesis90 (Aug 21, 2014)

My father, and in the worst way possible.

My 17 year old pet cat.

A proper chance for education.

10 years of my life wasted.

My happiness, i cannot remember the last i was happy, maybe as a child.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 21, 2014)

jumpman17 said:


> I had a re-writable CD back when I was in Junior High. I kept all my photos of me and one of my friends on there. I was copying some new files to it when my sister decided she wanted to use the computer and popped the disc out mid-write. It corrupted the disc and I lost all my photos on it. A couple months later my friend disappeared. I still to this day don't know what happened. We had plans to start building a tree house in his backyard the next week, and suddenly, he's not at school, his house is abandoned, and his dad stopped showing up to his work. So, I don't know what happened to this guy and I don't have any pictures of us.
> 
> *EDIT:* To this day, I have never used a re-writable CD or DVD again.


 
Right in the feels


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2014)

My Zelda III, a Link to the Past SNES cartridge. I let a friend borrow it, he had a fire.. So he said. :/


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 23, 2014)

Time. Lots of it. Some of it my own fault. Others due to the circumstances.

A huge chunk of self-confidence.

Save files from some games. It's never really quite the same even when you try to redo everything.


----------

